# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  ابي صور الجهاز الهضمي

## بيسان

السلام عليكم

كيف الحاااااااااال

لوسمحتوا 

الا عنده صور يجيب لي

زالله يعطيكم العاااااافيه

----------


## My tears

**

**

**


*http://www.6abib.com/album/thumbnails.php?album=16*

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووره خيه

كنت محتاجه لصور ضرووري

ارد اشكرش مره ثانيه وياااااااارب

كل الا تتمنيه يتحقق

وصياما مقبول انشااااااء الله

وبالتوفيق

----------


## مها

هذي الصورة اللي طلبتيها / طلبتها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ماشاء الله خواتي
تكاتف ومساعده 
يارب دوم يد بيد
أسره وحده تجمعها الموده
ويعطيكم العافيه جميعا
تحياتي .. شمعه

----------


## ملكة الروح

http://www.your-doctor.net/images/GIT/Gut/stomach.jpg

بتمنى تعجبك

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووووووووووووورين 

والله يعطيكم العااافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------

